# Silicone coated sponge tires



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi All, Looking for places to buy race ready silicone coated sponge tires and wheels for Super Stock and Compression Molded Modified/Polymer HO cars. 
Besides the big three Slottech / BSRT / Wizzard. Need email or web site address. Also anyone know if Quicker Engineering is still around for their crown gears / 22 & 23 tooth large diameter blue color I think? TY in advance for any help and or information. Gary


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

1st try lucky bobs site
he should have the wizzard and quicker tires
he may also have law breakers and ast tires as well as 1 or 2 other brands

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Lucky Bob's has a good selection -- just tell him what you're running / looking for and he can make some recommendations. :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anyone make these for an old school Aurora .062 axle as I assume unless stated otherwise they are intended for the more common inline size .059 do you just have to open the hole up to use them? I find Lucky Bob's site A little weird to navigate. Also the "New for '08,'09,'10" stuff maybe could come down?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Gary#8 said:


> Hi All, Looking for places to buy race ready silicone coated sponge tires and wheels for Super Stock and Compression Molded Modified/Polymer HO cars.
> Besides the big three Slottech / BSRT / Wizzard. Need email or web site address. Also anyone know if Quicker Engineering is still around for their crown gears / 22 & 23 tooth large diameter blue color I think? TY in advance for any help and or information. Gary


*Check in with my buddy Slade ( Sluggo's tires ) Brown . Slade makes some terrific tires as many will atest to and has tires for sale at Lucky Bob's . He has even made the cool blue and orange tires retro for Riggen Industies last chassis runs as well as tires for Terry Flynn at Harden Creek and Stez's Nuvolari ! I'd say that's a pretty good resume ! You can PM me for his phone # or email him @ *  [email protected] 

*Bear *


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I have put the inline tires on the t-jet type axles as well as SG+ axles.

but for all axles i like taper the ends. this way there is never a sharp edge to catch the plastic as you push it through the hole!


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

slotking said:


> I have put the inline tires on the t-jet type axles as well as SG+ axles.
> 
> but for all axles i like taper the ends. this way there is never a sharp edge to catch the plastic as you push it through the hole!


I've run a drill through 440x2 wheels and put them on a TJ it worked ok I guess but if I had my choice I'd use something that just came with a bigger axle hole if it was an option


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Keep some notes on tracks and rail heights.
Ask questions of what others are using.
get a temp gauge (low tire height can equal armature heat)
front tire size can also make a difference


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I have never had a problem after I tapered the axle ends


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I popped into my LHS and got some Wizzard sili coats and some double flanged rims after I put some wizzard tires on a tyco I stared at the now "extra" tyco rims and thought "what the hell" and just to experiment pressed them onto the axle of a magntraction and what do ya know, not problem at all, and seem to run straight by eye anyway :dude:


----------

